# Feeling so low after failed treatment. Is this normal?



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, I had a miscarriage at the end of last year and have just had a failed FET. I just feel so fed up and feel like Im going crazy! Im finding it very hard and can't stop crying. I feel like I need to pull myself together but I just can't.

Is it normal to feel this? I know it's normal in a way but I thought I'd feel better by now and my mood is just all over the place. I felt a bit brighter at the end of last week but now I feel so low again. I'm putting it down to all the hormones I was pumping into myself I suppose. 

God, I sound like a right miserable cow. I just want to feel better. The sofa is getting a dint where Ive been sat for the last 2 weeks! And to make it worse my sister-in-law found out the sex of her baby today and we would have been due in the same week. Feel so happy for her but it's very hard.

Sorry for moaning on! Just needing a bit a rant!

Juls.


----------



## Lesley ak (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Jules
Just read your post and thought I would respond. Please dont think your response to this is anything less than normal. I have had a number of miscarriages and it has taken me to a very dark place which I have struggled to get out of. Please allow yourself time to cry because I didn't and I have struggled because of it. The hormones dont help, has your clinic got a counselling service you could use? if they do it might be worth a try. Its strange with a miscarriage because I feel you mourn the loss of something you are yet to have. I hope you feel better really soon.Take care LesleyXXXX


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Juls

Just wanted to send you a huge  It is completely normal to feel low both after a failed treatment and a miscarriage.  I have had both and what you describe is exactly what I felt.  Remember that you experience grief after a failed treatment just as you do with a loss of a pregnancy because you are mourning the loss of your hopes and dreams at that particular point.

I am a year after my loss at 10 weeks now and I still have days where I feel very upset.  It's not as intense as it was at the beginning but there are days when something will make me focus on it and I will feel very low.  It's normal hun.

Be kind to yourself, try and access the counselling at your clinic and give yourself time - it will get better.

Axxx


----------

